

The virtual currency debate, exchange, and hysteria - abrudtkuhl
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2011/06/guest-post-the-virtual-currency-debate-exchange-and-hysteria

======
spenvo
How did this not get more attention? It's a pretty huge boon to the liquidity
of Bitcoin.

